
Ask HN: ARM Based Single Board Computer with M.2 Support for Small Server - x0054
I am looking for a small ARM based single board computer with at least one but preferably 2 M.2 sockets for SSD drives. I want to make a super small, RAID1 capable, portable server. Does such a thing exist?
======
sm4rk0
Start here:
[https://www.hackerboards.com/search.php?q=&ram_min=&cpu_spee...](https://www.hackerboards.com/search.php?q=&ram_min=&cpu_speed_min=&cpu_cores=&cpu_arch=arm&price_min=&price_max=&storage_min=&m2=on&lan_speed=0&usb_min=&gpio_min=&type=&dim_max_1=&dim_max_2=&weight=&order=price&order_d=a)

